# prevent session lost when changing resource files .resx in asp.net 2.0 c#



## ankita8187 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello,

In Asp.net ,
An application domain will unload when any one of the following occurs:

* Machine.Config, Web.Config or Global.asax are modified
* The bin directory or its contents is modified
* The number of re-compilations (aspx, ascx or asax) exceeds the limit specified by the <compilation numRecompilesBeforeAppRestart=/> setting in machine.config or web.config (by default this is set to 15)
* The physical path of the virtual directory is modified
* The CAS policy is modified
* The web service is restarted
* resouce file are modified
etc....

When the application domain is unloaded , the next request that comes in all assemblies need to be reloaded, the code has to be re-jitted and the cache including any in-proc session variables etc. are empty.

In my case, my application allow admin to change .net control 's label at runtime via resource file management so when admin changes any resource file , app domain recycled and all session data goes lost, its very frustrating when large number of pages need to change at a time as my application is in multiple languages.

is it possible to stop monitoring of app domain recycle only when resource file changes ?

please advise


----------



## vladibo (Aug 21, 2009)

You may want to modify this tool to make it fit your case http://blog.bodurov.com/Session-Recovery


----------

